# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Hardware Solutions  عروض أسعار الإشتراكات لموقع mobile1tech.com خلال فترة أعياد الميلاد حتى 1/1/2022:

## oarzazatefon

​  ï؟½ï؟½Silver 17$ المدة: 9 شهور
يومياً: تحميل 10 ملفات PDF  و 10 صور
يومياً: بحث عن الآيسيات والذواكر 50 مرة
استخدام من جهاز واحد فقط  
---------- ï؟½ï؟½Gold 30$
المدة: 18 شهور
يومياً: تحميل 10 ملفات PDF  و 10 صور
يومياً: بحث عن الآيسيات والذواكر 50 مرة
استخدام من جهازين
--------- ï؟½ï؟½VIP 44$  المدة: 15 شهر
يومياً: تحميل 35 ملف  PDF  و 25 صورة
يومياً: بحث عن الآيسيات والذواكر 75 مرة
استخدام من ظ£ أجهزة
-------- ï؟½ï؟½Business 70$
المدة: 15 شهر
يومياً: تحميل 35 ملف  PDF  و 35 صورة
يومياً: بحث عن الآيسيات والذواكر غير محدود 
استخدام من ظ£ أجهزةالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## goodnname

شکرا 
thanks a lot

----------

